# Few quick pics - corrected Clio V6



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today saw me travel to Warwick to help my mate Mike with his stunning Black Gold RenaultSport Clio V6.

The car is extremely well looked after, with no expense spared, but the paintwork wasn't in the best of conditions, and was covered in swirls, hazing and RDS's. The aim for today was to remove as much of this as possible, to restore some gloss to the paintwork.

Now, I have been struggling with my camera and Brinkmann, so please excuse the lack of pictures - Mike and my mate Ste were on hand taking some DSLR pics, so hopefully they will be added later on.

Mike once again washed the car for me, and it was clayed recently, so I was simply there to aid with the machine polishing.

General view of the condition of the paint:










After trying LOTS of different combinations, I settled on Menzerna 203S with a Sonus SFX1/2 pad, as required. This combination made light work of the swirls and hazing, but didn't tackle the RDS's. We decided it was best that we left the majority of deeper scratches alone, as the entire sides of the V6, and the front and rear bumper are plastic/fibre glass, so I was unable to take paint readings. These will be tackled at a later date - disappointing that that I couldn't fully correct, but I'd rather take a cautious approach towards these things.

The car was then treated to a layer of Carlack 68NSC, then topped with Mike's own pot of Swissvax Onyx. The wheels were sealed with Planet Polish WS&S, and tyres dressed with I4D Tyre Gloss.

Mike also spent a few hours polishing his detachable tailpipes, which came out incredibly well.

A few afters:













































































































Mike's Pics:





































Thanks for looking,

Russ.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cheers bud! Again, sterling work and very pleased with what you've achieved given what you had to start with. Pretty much set that next year should see us with a blowover spray, but at the moment it looks like I'm doing some housebuying so even the KW's are out of the question!

Just downloading my pics now, taking a little while as I managed to take 200 of them!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Mike, was a pleasure - I really want one! 

Ste has some decent pics too apparently - I need a decent camera!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking finish on there, well done!

:thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Great work, lovely results mate:thumb:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1078986.htm - found you one!  http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/1421493.htm - and a barge to do the dirty work!


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Great work. Looks fantastic. :thumb:

I'm Warwick based and have seen this beauty occasionally. There's also a yellow/gold mk2 V6 that I see from time to time. Any idea whos that is?

Matt


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stop it! :lol:

I want a silver one after today!!


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

I am not a lover of French cars but that V6 is a Beaut.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Lunar Grey?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140821

There's one up on v6clio.net at the moment with the full blue leather interior...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That one looks stunning!


----------



## d6n (Apr 16, 2009)

good work and i absolutely love these cars


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice russ


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Some shiny new pictures for you...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

THAT's more like it! Thanks Mike.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that fourth from bottom is freaky with the shaddow figure in it. that car is just porn :argie:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

crackin pics fella's, love the work too,lovely reflections. Such beutiful cars, makes me even more greatful of owning one!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> crackin pics fella's, love the work too,lovely reflections. Such beutiful cars, makes me even more greatful of owning one!


Cheers Dawn - they are hard work though, especially around the drivers door, and the rear end.

Have you ever had the paint thickness measured on the sides? I wanted to hit the RDS's a bit harder, but I didn't know how much I had to play with using my PD7

Russ.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful!

Really love the V6's - Mental cars. Love it!


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Looking good mate. Nice to see mr Burns getting his hands dirty too :thumb:

Reminds me that you need to let me know when your free for a machine on the Skod rat


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> Looking good mate. Nice to see mr Burns getting his hands dirty too :thumb:
> 
> Reminds me that you need to let me know when your free for a machine on the Skod rat


Will do mate - should be free Sunday 7th if that's any good to you?

Russ.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice finish there


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Will do mate - should be free Sunday 7th if that's any good to you?
> 
> Russ.


Not going Breakfast club then? If not thats brill for me :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll let you know mate... 

Russ


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Cheers Dawn - they are hard work though, especially around the drivers door, and the rear end.
> 
> Have you ever had the paint thickness measured on the sides? I wanted to hit the RDS's a bit harder, but I didn't know how much I had to play with using my PD7
> 
> Russ.


lol, no I havent been able to measure those parts, just the bonnet, roof + bootlid :lol: I tackled mine very carefully, it didnt take much doing even using a gentle combo, its different with your own car though! Just slap multiple coats of lime prime on it! 

Looks great mate :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

magpieV6 said:


> lol, no I havent been able to measure those parts, just the bonnet, roof + bootlid :lol: I tackled mine very carefully, it didnt take much doing even using a gentle combo, its different with your own car though! Just slap multiple coats of lime prime on it!
> 
> Looks great mate :thumb:


I think fillers is the way forward for what's left, but I didn't bring anything suitable with me. The swirls came out easily enough, but some of the RDS's are nearly fingernail deep. I had a quick blast with Sonus SFX1 and Megs 105... but not for long :lol:

We guessed it would be the same as the upper rear panel which was 165-200 microns


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I'll let you know mate...
> 
> Russ


Nice one mate. I found my gazebo out today too so if weather is not on our side i can cover you up :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I do charge bacon and KFC too you know... :lol:


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I do charge bacon and KFC too you know... :lol:


No need to worry mate you will certainly be looked after here :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Nice work Russ :thumb:

Another cracking car !


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Another top job :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

Very well done, Russ. Your work on the car looks stunning.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning job there mate. I love my 197 but I would be tempted to chop it in for a V6 - gorgeous cars! :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

I would like so see some afters with light, but ok.

That's a sick car... very rare around here


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Like the action shots - she looks good.


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

thats one stunning looking V6, 

great work guys,


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good work as always Russ. :thumb:
Beautiful car, but it does look a bit of a pain to work on on the sides.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely work there Russ:thumb:


----------



## Louise (Nov 19, 2007)

Cracking work as usual Russ!!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work there mate. Lovely car.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work, lovely motor in a great colour, is it one of the less edgier series 2 cars?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Yes, this is a Phase 2 car which I believe is a bit less of a handful, with an additional 25BHP (or PS) too (255)


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work excellent finish


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Black is THE colour for the V6, Mikes is looking stunning now.. great job!

You wouldnt want another black car would you?.. go for the Lunar Grey !


----------



## stifler (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks outstanding, great effort!

I just picked up an Illiad Blue one this weekend, not had a chance to clean it as I have been too busy driving it!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning, simply stunning!! :argie:

I so want this car.


----------

